# Things I Wish Amazon Would Do for Book Lovers



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1.  Tell us what order series are in.  Other E-book dealers do this.  Southern Vampires Book 1, etc, right in the titile.

2.  Allow us to buy an entire series in one click.  Again, other E-book dealers do this.  Yes, I know this could be dangerous, but hey, if we got a gift card or a bonus, we could do it!

You all have any others?

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I definitely agree with #1.  They usually have it in the paper book versions, as well as a link in many cases to the series order down in the description (like, "this is book 3 in the Y series" linked to the listing of the series).  But most times not in the Kindle version.  Stooooopid. 

#2 would be nice too as an option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 1. Tell us what order series are in. Other E-book dealers do this. Southern Vampires Book 1, etc, right in the titile.
> 
> 2. Allow us to buy an entire series in one click. Again, other E-book dealers do this. Yes, I know this could be dangerous, but hey, if we got a gift card or a bonus, we could do it!


1. Steph gave me a great site (see the Christopher Fowler) thread that does just this.

2. But you can! At least, if someone's done a 'listmania' list you can. At the bottom of the lists it says "buy them all" or some such thing.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 1. Tell us what order series are in. Other E-book dealers do this. Southern Vampires Book 1, etc, right in the titile.
> 
> 2. Allow us to buy an entire series in one click. Again, other E-book dealers do this. Yes, I know this could be dangerous, but hey, if we got a gift card or a bonus, we could do it!
> 
> ...


I second that motion! I have found a few books at Amazon that do list if it is in a series, and which #. Ted Dekker's series info is listed in () with the title, and some of the Women of Faith books are, too (Ya Ya series). I would absolutly love to be able to click on an option for the whole series, whether it is to add it to my wish list or to purchase.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I would ask Amazon to be sure that they have all of the books in a series.  Example, I am reading Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next series and one of the books is not in Kindle format.  All of the others are and the book that isn't is in the middle of the series.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

This would not only help book lovers but also Amazon.  Sell books that can be used on any reading device.  They would have more customers and their ebooks would be more useable thus more valuable.  Win/win.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> This would not only help book lovers but also Amazon. Sell books that can be used on any reading device. They would have more customers and their ebooks would be more useable thus more valuable. Win/win.


Yes, but do it in a way that books can't be pirated. I have a lot of friends who are authors with small publishers. Their book sales number in the dozens...maybe hundreds if they are really popular. Lots of these publishers sell PDFs which immediately get pirated to sharing sites (torrents?). It breaks their collective hearts (the authors, I mean) when they see their book has been downloaded thousands of times from one of these sites but actual sales are a fraction of that number.

That's why I'm not anti-DRM. I agree we need to get to a place where books become less proprietary to the device but at the same time, I want authors and publishers to get their fair share for their hard work in producing the book.

L


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> I would ask Amazon to be sure that they have all of the books in a series.


Yes! I'd like to read Sue Grafton's alphabet series starting at A. Turns out that only Q through T are available for Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

1. I agree! It's very frustrating to try to figure out the order of the series and if they even have them all. especially the really long ones like the In Death...and yes, they do have them all.

2. Oh, yes, that could be very dangerous! Some places even offer a discount if you buy the whole series at once.

BTW, you can always send in a NowNow request asking for the series reading order. I've done this with a few series now and I'm pretty happy with it. Plus I can keep the responses on my Kindle so I can always go back and see what the next one is.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Yes! I'd like to read Sue Grafton's alphabet series starting at A. Turns out that only Q through T are available for Kindle.


and I'd like to read all of Elizabeth Peters books on Amelia Peabody in order but not all are on the Kindle


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, but do it in a way that books can't be pirated.


I don't think that is possible. Books not even electronically available are freely available on the net. Unless the book stays only in the authors head it is going to be pirated. You can make it harder for the average joe to copy it but IMO if you make it easy for your customers to obtain and price it fairly you really don't need to worry about pirates. They aren't interested in purchasing books anyway.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> I don't think that is possible. Books not even electronically available are freely available on the net. Unless the book stays only in the authors head it is going to be pirated. You can make it harder for the average joe to copy it but IMO if you make it easy for your customers to obtain and price it fairly you really don't need to worry about pirates. They aren't interested in purchasing books anyway.


True. But I also don't think publishers should offer an engraved invitation for being ripped off, which is why I don't understand why so many offer books in PDF format. That format is just inviting stealing, IMHO.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Yes, but do it in a way that books can't be pirated. I have a lot of friends who are authors with small publishers. Their book sales number in the dozens...maybe hundreds if they are really popular. Lots of these publishers sell PDFs which immediately get pirated to sharing sites (torrents?). It breaks their collective hearts (the authors, I mean) when they see their book has been downloaded thousands of times from one of these sites but actual sales are a fraction of that number.
> 
> That's why I'm not anti-DRM. I agree we need to get to a place where books become less proprietary to the device but at the same time, I want authors and publishers to get their fair share for their hard work in producing the book.
> 
> L


I agree completely. As a quilt artist and pattern designer, this is something we fight all the time. I fight this fight all the time with well meaning people who don't understand that when they make a copy of something, just because they can, they're taking money out of an author/artist's pocket.

I want to buy the book/music/movie, but I want to choose my device! I think we'll get there, but digital media is so in its infancy.

Betsy


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> True. But I also don't think publishers should offer an engraved invitation for being ripped off, which is why I don't understand why so many offer books in PDF format. That format is just inviting stealing, IMHO.
> 
> L


I think PDF is a horrific format for electronic books but that is because they don't scale (although I've heard Adobe has a scaleable version now.) PDFs can be protected but the scheme they use can be a bit of a problem. The reading software has to check with an authorizing server when you open the book. I can not use these books from my workplace because my firewall prevents me from contacting the authorization server. In this case the book is totally unusable for me.

I have no issue with trying to prevent theft but serving your customers should be the first priority. If 1000 pirates download your book how many do you think will bother to read it? How many do you think would ever buy it if they couldn't get it for free? If a legit customer can buy your book while sitting on his couch, at a fair price, do you think he will bother with a pirate copy? IMO, your only worry is the average joe giving his copy to his friends. Come up with some scheme to discourage that and I think your job is done.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish Amazon would let us click books to a cart.  I use my cart as just that - a cart; someplace to put stuff I want to buy but can't yet, for one reason (usually lack of funds   ) or another.

I wish Amazon would sell gift cards in stores, like iTunes does now. My wife can't figure out how to buy gift certificates online and Christmas is coming.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

TheJohnNewton said:


> If 1000 pirates download your book how many do you think will bother to read it? How many do you think would ever buy it if they couldn't get it for free?


Not to be argumentative but - pirates don't steal DRM protected books or software titles to read or use them; they do it to sell them.

A pirate site that sells stolen books and software has zero overhead.

Jeff


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 1. Tell us what order series are in. Other E-book dealers do this. Southern Vampires Book 1, etc, right in the titile.
> 
> 2. Allow us to buy an entire series in one click. Again, other E-book dealers do this. Yes, I know this could be dangerous, but hey, if we got a gift card or a bonus, we could do it!
> 
> ...


Eek! That second one is the most dangerous idea since the invention of the six-pack! One click is dangerous enough as it is . . . imagine if you could buy like SIX BOOKS AT ONCE!!

I would definitely be posting to that "has a Kindle ever caused bankruptcy" thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> I wish Amazon would let us click books to a cart. I use my cart as just that - a cart; someplace to put stuff I want to buy but can't yet, for one reason (usually lack of funds  ) or another.
> 
> I wish Amazon would sell gift cards in stores, like iTunes does now. My wife can't figure out how to buy gift certificates online and Christmas is coming.


Good idea! Have you seen some of the online discussions of Coinstar Machines? Some of them convert to Amazon Gift cards. You can go to http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/landingpromo2008 Counting is free if you get a gift card. (The store must pay the fee to have them give the card, don't you think?) There's a promo, too, $40 or more gets a $10 bonus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Eek! That second one is the most dangerous idea since the invention of the six-pack! One click is dangerous enough as it is . . . imagine if you could buy like SIX BOOKS AT ONCE!!
> 
> I would definitely be posting to that "has a Kindle ever caused bankruptcy" thread.


LOL! I suggest a change drawer and the Coinstar offer (see message below!)

Betsy


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, c'mon! I already beg for change on the Marta train as it is. 

"Can I have your spare change so I can continue to feed my Kindle habit?"

Somehow I don't get a whole lot of money, though. Wonder why?


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Yes! I'd like to read Sue Grafton's alphabet series starting at A. Turns out that only Q through T are available for Kindle.


Me TOO! Why


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Hey, c'mon! I already beg for change on the Marta train as it is.
> 
> "Can I have your spare change so I can continue to feed my Kindle habit?"
> 
> Somehow I don't get a whole lot of money, though. Wonder why?


You need one of these:


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

FearNot said:


> I wish Amazon would sell gift cards in stores, like iTunes does now. My wife can't figure out how to buy gift certificates online and Christmas is coming.


I found the following info on the Amazon site:

Can I buy Amazon gift cards at a store?

Amazon.com gift cards are available in $25 and $50 increments in select grocery and convenience stores throughout the U.S., including:

Rite-Aid Drugstores
CVS Pharmacy
HEB Grocery
Longs Drugs
Raley's
Schnuck's
Scolari's
Sheetz
Spartan Stores
We plan to offer gift cards through additional stores in the future.

Note: We do not sell cards in Alabama, Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Louisiana, Minnesota, New Jersey, or Utah.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

See, sometimes it sucks to live in Arkansas. There are Coinstar machines with Amazon card option though. Just not in Little Rock, go figure it is only in some of the smaller cities.


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Not to be argumentative but - pirates don't steal DRM protected books or software titles to read or use them; they do it to sell them.
> 
> A pirate site that sells stolen books and software has zero overhead.
> 
> Jeff


Actually in saying pirates don't steal drm books to read them you are agreeing with me not arguing with me 

I guess some may try to sell them but there are plenty of free pirate sites out there too. Money is only one motivation.


----------

